# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  paket sretna beba - kako im stat na kraj

## koalica

Nažalost, u rodilištu sam ostavila podatke i uzela paket sretna beba. I sad me maltretiraju iz raznoraznih osiguranja i štedionica, stalno zivkaju i nagovaraju, dosadni su ko proljev i uopće ne slušaju kad im kažem da me ne zanimaju. Uglavnom, mene zanima mogu li im ja nekako stat na kraj, odnosno dat im zabranu da me zivkaju ili nešto, negdje se obratiti da mi prestanu dilati s mojim podacima   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

Da, stvarno su malo pretjerali...Kada sam im vec dala podatke, barem da pošalju koji uzorak, ma kakvi..  :Grin:  

Samo me nazivaju iz raznih osiguranja i stedionica...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## paci

> Da, stvarno su malo pretjerali...Kada sam im vec dala podatke, barem da pošalju koji uzorak, ma kakvi..  
> 
> Samo me nazivaju iz raznih osiguranja i stedionica...


mogli bi ti i iz štedionice poslati uzorak, npr. malo većeg nenamjenskog depozita   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

I mene su zvali  :shock:   :Laughing:  - neki dan, a rodila sam pred tri godine.

----------


## Ivanna

Mene nitko nije zvao. 
Jedino sam poštom dvaput dobila nešto od Pampersa, neku knjižicu i od (kršitelj koda)a reklamnu knjižicu kad je Matej imao 4 mjeseca.

----------


## MaKla

mene isto nitko nikad nije zvao - osim ta 2 Pampers paketica sto i nije bilo tako loše jer se dobije nekoliko uložaka - koji su mi upravo dobro došli  prošli tjedan *jako dobro dosli* kad sam prvi put dobila mengu.
A kako je nisam imala 9 mjeseci u trudnoći + 10 mjeseci dojenja, stvarno nisam imala nesto od prije...

----------


## sandraf

ne kuzim - hvala, nisam zainteresirana, do vidjenja.

u cemu je problem?

----------


## Loryblue

mene nikad nitko nije zvao

----------


## andrea

> I mene su zvali  :shock:   - neki dan, a rodila sam pred tri godine.


i mene isto :shock:  

meni ide na živce što me zovu navečer; zadnji put, prije par dana, je žena nazvala u pola 9, taman uspavljujemo bojana a telefon zvoni i zvoni i zvoni...i ne prestaje, dok se nismo javili  :Rolling Eyes:  

ali, mislim da više neće zvati  :Grin:

----------


## Moover

Zato mi već više od 3 godine nemamo telefon u stanu...   :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

I mene su tek u zadnje vrijeme počeli zvati (rodila prije 26 mjeseci). Ja ne znam otkantati te dosadnjakoviće ali sinoć su napokon nabasali na mm-a   :Grin:  
Isto mislim da više neće zvati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

Više o ovim temama imate na sljedećim topicima:

zašto bojkotiramo paket SRetna beba

ANFAP dila okolo moje podatke

Molim vas da o ovoj temi nastavite postati na jednom od već otvorenih topica.   :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka

Ma ne mora to imati veze sa sretnom bebom.
I mene zovu satano , svakodnevno ,a  već daaavno nemam bebu.
Osiguranja ( sutra smo u vašoj ulici ) ,
putničke agencije ( dobili ste besplatno putovanje ili večru )
te razne agencije za ispitivanje javnog mišljenja ( u vezi telefonije , detergenata, novina , građevinskog materijala ,političkog uvjerenja i bogtepitačega)
U početku sam im odgovarala na " nekoliko pitanja " koja se rastegnu na pola sata , sad sam odustala.
Posebno su mi naporni kad zovu nedjeljom navečer.

----------


## -tajana-

I mene stalno zivkaju, a nisam ostavila podatke u rodilištu jer nam je glavna sestra rekla da ih ne pišemo upravo zbog toga da nas poslije ne gnjave.

----------


## Tsumami

Možete im napisati pismo sljedećeg sadržaja: "Sukladno Zakonu o zaštiti osobnih podataka, ovim putem vas obavješćujem da više ne možete koristiti moje osobne podatke. S obzirom na navedeno, zahtijevam da moje osobne podatke odmah brišete iz svoje zbirke." Ime, prezime, adresa, potpis (ha-ha, tako im opet daš osobne podatke :Smile: ). Poslati to preporučeno. Ako opet nešto dobiješ od njih, uputiti prijavu Agenciji za zaštitu osobnih podataka u kojoj ćete navesti činjenice i pozvati se na gornji dopis, staviti dopis i potvrdu o preporučenoj pošiljci u privitak prijavi. Da, znam da na to možda nitko neće reagirati, no ako ih počnemo *zatrpavati* tim pismenima morat će odreagirati. I još k tome nazvati npr. Radio 101 u Parliament Show i sve to ispričati pa tražiti da pitaju u Agenciji jesu li i što poduzeli. ... ako vam se da....

----------


## zmaj

uzela paket
"_zaboravila_" dat podatke  :Grin: 

he he...namjerno...iako su sestre par puta pitale jesu svi ispunili...aha khm khm  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nova

Baš je to kontraproduktivno od njih :/ 

Mene nije nitko zvao ni gnjavio. Dobila sam isto par puta nešto od Pampersa i kako sam iskoristila onu ponudu od dm-a... i od njih sam par puta primila po nešto. Baš smo danas primili lipu malu slikovnicu za Aronov 1. rođendan.

----------


## AdioMare

> ne kuzim - hvala, nisam zainteresirana, do vidjenja.
> 
> u cemu je problem?


Ma, nema problema. Osim ako to ne traje već par godina.
Evo, upravo sam lupila vritnjak jednoj, "koja je iz Telekoma dobila moje podatke kao jedne od izvučenih 20 sretnih dobitnika posudica za začine..." - pa stade žena zdušno opisivati kako svaka kutijica izgleda i koliko je svrsishodna. Prekinem ju u pola i pitam hoće li mi poslati poštom te kutijice ili... da "ne, vi, VM i još dva para morate..."
POŠTOVANA GOSPOĐO, O'TE K VRAGU!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kome da se žalim?????  :Sad:  
Bojim se da bih svaki sljedeći puta mogla biti sve prostija i prostija, što si, ovako naočitoj i finoj  8) upravo ne želim!

----------


## marta

Upotrijebi Ancicin savjet koji glasi: Izvolite? Bla, bla... Ne, hvala, zbogom!

----------


## anchi

Ja ih uvijek pristojno otkantam. Žao mi je tih ljudi. Poslodavac ih naganja i moraju zvat. Zgrozila sam se jedan dan kad mi je frendica koja radi u Zagrebačkoj banci rekla da cure na šalterima moraju mjesečno prodati barem x mobitela ili ih sele na drugo mjesto :shock: . A uvijek su mi išle na živce nudeći mi sto kartica... Jadne...  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

ja sam kad se L. rodila pocela govoriti "znate, mi vam imamo maaaalu bebu". i odmah bi cula od njih " a nista onda..." 
i dan danas za sve njih imam maaaaaaaaaaalu bebu. cim cujem gdja. ili gdin?

nego, oni svi nisu krsitelji u smislu pravilnika, stoga...  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

Mene ti davitelji podsjećaju na spam mail: možeš dodavati pošiljatelja na listu blokiranih, možeš ga brisati koliko te volja; sutra ćeš i opet naći pun sandučić bezvrijedne pošte.
Kada bih ja znala učinkovit način da ih se riješim, vjerujte da bih ga upotrijebila! 
Mogu jednoga saslušati do kraja pa ga onda otkantati, mogu kod nekoga izazvati samilost jer imam bebu u kući (bilo je i toga) ali uvijek zovu neki novi. Od kud izviru i što sve nude za nepovjerovati je.

Najgore mi je kada me zovu iza 20, 21 sat. Mislim, koja je to drskost?!



> nego, oni svi nisu krsitelji u smislu pravilnika, stoga...


Ovo baš ne kužim.

----------


## leonisa

> Evo, upravo sam lupila vritnjak jednoj, "koja je iz Telekoma dobila moje podatke kao jedne od izvučenih 20 sretnih dobitnika posudica za začine..." - pa stade žena zdušno opisivati kako svaka kutijica izgleda i koliko je svrsishodna. Prekinem ju u pola i pitam hoće li mi poslati poštom te kutijice ili... da "ne, vi, VM i još dva para morate..."
> POŠTOVANA GOSPOĐO, O'TE K VRAGU!!!  
> 
> Kome da se žalim?????  
> Bojim se da bih svaki sljedeći puta mogla biti sve prostija i prostija, što si, ovako naočitoj i finoj  8) upravo ne želim!


zato sto proizvodjaci posudica za zacine ne spadaju pod doseg pravilnika  :Grin:

----------


## rayna

> mene nikad nitko nije zvao


ni mene 8)

----------


## ivana7997

mene vrlo cesto zovu, ali se uopce ne uzrujavam. traze mm-a, jer na njega glasi telefon. njega najcesce nema. ah, nema veze, kazu, vi ste gospodja x? nisam, kazem. ah, nista, hvala, dovidjenja.
nekad kazem da sam peglacica. ah, mislila sam da ste supruga. i gotovo

----------


## bfamily

> Mene nitko nije zvao. 
> Jedino sam poštom dvaput dobila nešto od Pampersa, neku knjižicu i od (kršitelj koda)a reklamnu knjižicu kad je Matej imao 4 mjeseca.


i ja isto ovako.

----------


## Ria

Ni mene nitko nije zvao niti mi išta slao. U biti mislim da sam jednom dobila neki reklamni paketić mjesec-dva nakon poroda, no nakon toga nikad ništa.

----------


## leonisa

> U biti mislim da sam jednom dobila neki reklamni paketić mjesec-dva nakon poroda, no nakon toga nikad ništa.


e, to je to  :Mad:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> I mene su zvali  :shock:   - neki dan, a rodila sam pred tri godine.


Isto tako. Već razmišljam da se više ne javljam na pozive koje ne prepoznajem jer su stvarno pretjerali.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Jučer stigla iz rodilišta... u Rijeci više NEMA "Sretne bebe"  :D  :D

----------


## yasmin

ni na sd-u...

----------


## Freyja

Uzela paket, ostavila podatke, nikada me nitko nije nazvao. Na sreću. ALI. Prije tridesetak mjeseci o svemu ovome gotovo ništa nisam znala, pa u svemu tome i nisam vidjela neku potencijalnu opasnost (da bi me, primjerice, omeli u mojoj silnoj želji da dojim). Što sam ja učinila s paketom - uzela sam si knjigu, mali prašak za rublje, uloške, a ostalo, nekako instinktivno bacila u smeće. Uopće me nije zanimalo o čemu "drobe" tamo neki xy. Ali, danas mi je POTPUNO jasno zašto je sadržaj tog paketa neprimjeren.  :Mad:

----------


## maslacak

Mozda nevazno za ovaj topic, ali ja sam tek danas saznala da u Beckim rodilistima nije dozvoljena distribucija takvih paketa- ioko tek jedno ima status rodilista- prijatelja djece..

----------


## šefika

ja nisam nikakve podatke ostavljala tamo...samo su mi donijeli paket u sobu i to je bilo to...nismo bili obavezni ostavljat podatke,tako nam rekla sestra na odjelu babinjača...ovaj put ću uzet paket sretna beba ali ću ga dat nekom kom će biti potrebno...
frendici koja opet smatra da nije potrebno dojit nakon mjesec dana jer joj je prvo dijete bilo zdravo na humani :/ 
njena stvar...popokatepetl  :Mad:

----------

